# Dream Buck



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

I received a call from my Father Saturday evening asking me to guide a friend of our family on Sunday to hunt a trophy deer with his bow. I decided to go and sit in one of our bow blinds and see if I saw a deer he would be interested in taking. Around 6:45 that evening I saw the biggest deer I have ever seen on our ranch come out of the brush and walk towards the other deer that were already feeding in front of me. He came within 12 yards of the blind and I was able to get some pictures of him to show Amado the next morning before the hunt. 

Amado arrived at the ranch around 6:00 the next morning and I showed him the pictures. As I expected he wanted to go and sit where I had seen the deer the previous evening. We slipped into the blind shortly after he arrived and anxiously waited for daylight. As the sun came up there wasn't a deer in sight. With the full moon I wasn't surprised that we didnt see much but I was still hopeful that the buck would make an appearance. Around 8:30 we saw the buck come out of the brush in the same place he had showed up the previous evening. 

We sat there for what seemed like forever waiting for the deer to make his way down the road and come into our shooting lane. When the buck got within 40 yds he suddenly threw his head up and looked past us. I looked in the same direction and noticed a group of Javelina coming out of the brush headed in the direction of the buck. Luckly they decided to feed in the opposite direction of the buck which allowed him to continue to get closer. 

The buck finally stepped into our shooting lane and I ranged him at 21 yards and let Amado know he could take the shot. Amado drew his bow and made a perfect shot. The buck ran about 40 yards and piled up at the edge of the brush. 

As we walked up to him he got even bigger than we thought he was. The buck has 17 scorable points, 2 drops, 46 inches of mass, 29 3/8, 28 4/8 main beams and scored 207 7/8 BC. Congrats to Amado for taking an amaizing deer and the biggest deer S & D Whitetails has ever taken.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome deer.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*good work.....both of yall.*


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You're a better man than I am; Amado would never have known about that buck until he helped me load it into the back of my truck. 

TH


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Deer & Story.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> You're a better man than I am; Amado would never have known about that buck until he helped me load it into the back of my truck.
> 
> TH


X infinity


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Holy smokes!!!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have to agree with Trout


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

46'' of mass is CRAZY!!! congrats on raising such a brute...Walker


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

I have been raised around deer my whole life and I would have loved to have taken the deer myself. I just feel lucky to be able to help raise deer like this. I get just as much excitement guiding other hunters as I do hunting myself.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*What an animal!!.....I killed a deer close to this one, some years back, in Mexico.*

*Congrats!!.......Awsome Buck*


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Yea id say thats a dream buck alright.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

*AMAZING BUCK!!!!!* Congrats on the harvest!!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW!!!!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wow! Magnificent animal.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

AWESOME BUCK IS AMADO FROM BENAVIDES TEXAS KIND OF RESEMBLES A GUY that roped back in my team roping days.......


----------



## mathews (Oct 23, 2010)

contgrats nice buck, wish i could get him lol


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome deer and what a great story you replayed to us!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

all i can say is wow!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow....... WOW!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

HOLY MONSTER MASS BATMAN!! Nice deer!! Congrats!


----------

